# english schools costa del sol



## vickywest (May 26, 2008)

Hi
Im thinking of moving to spain, my son is 11 in last year at primary school in england, im looking for web sites for schools for him, state and private, if anyone can help i would really appreciate it

Thanks
V


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my kids 11 and 13 are at Sunlands International School, Cartama, which is NW of malaga, I highly reccomend it

Sunland International School - International Schools in Spain - Spain Schools

Jo


----------



## vickywest (May 26, 2008)

*schools in costa del sol*

Hi Jo

Thanks for your reply I will check the web site out

Vicky


----------



## paulthegull (May 22, 2008)

in Sotogrande theres an International School, an also in Marbella, both are very good. or are you looking more towards Malaga?


----------



## vickywest (May 26, 2008)

*schools*

Hi

Thanks for your reply, im looking marbella, la cala, cala honda way

V


----------



## vickywest (May 26, 2008)

Hi 

im looking for a long let in la cala, cala honda marbella areas anyone got any good leads

V


----------

